
Why Mondo will blow Atom Bank out of the water - davidgtonge
https://medium.com/@davidgtonge/why-mondo-will-blow-atom-out-of-the-water-a1d39924c310#.lkh4tbyh2
======
osullivj
So I guess the message is that because Mondo own the stack, they can integrate
with 3rd parties eg TFL for missed checkout alerts. IMHO the real innovation
will come when they can automate cash management. For instance, if I have a
cash surplus, Mondo should search the market for the best short term deposit
rate, and execute the transaction on my behalf. And the converse for an
overdraft!

